# Land's End - John O'Groats



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Some friends want me to take the van along as support while they cycle from Land's End to John O'Groats. 

I have many questions about undertaking such a trip, mainly about finding overnight stops along the way.

For starters though, I would like to know what access to and parking/camping at either end of the trip would be like. Also, when is the midge season in Scotland?

Thanks in anticipation

David


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

What midges?! Well, they normally start about now, but no sign of them at all yet so maybe the cold spring has delayed them. They are gone by about first or second week of September.

But what route are your friends using? Midges are mostly a west coast problem.

I've not been there for a few years but last time I was there John o'Groats has a campsite right on the sea.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

up the west coast loads of wild camping

We had a fantastic time recently

Not a midge in sight this trip they were either frozen, drowned or blown away :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though if it's midge season start taking anti histamine a couple of days before your trip and continue throughout it

it won't stop you being bitten but it will stop the reaction to the bites

They just love me and without the Anti histamines every bite is a swollen red mess
Enjoy,such a magnificent place the west coast of Scotland  

Aldra


----------



## marc4242 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi David

I recently tried a linear walk from Land's End backpacking then gave up on that and switched to self-supporting using my campervan. Fromthat, I would say that if you can go pick up your friends at the end of each day / return them at SOD then I think you'll find campsites pretty easily, if on the other hand they will need to come to the campsite, that limits you if you're meant to fit in with their pre-defined route. 

Marc


----------



## uphighlandway (Dec 16, 2010)

PLEASE PLEASE -DO NOT drive at slow speed supporting cyclists on our main roads e.g. the A9 as you will REALLY annoy locals and they will display road rage, resulting from all the cars and lorries wanting to get past (especially the logging lorries and the delivery drivers) The madness of Land's End to John O'Groats started in April and is increasing as the days lengthen. I would love to put off cyclists by saying there are millions of midges and you will get bitten to death in an attempt to keep them from blocking our main roads, but the fact is you will not get them in any great numbers on your route!!!


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

uphighlandway,

I am sure your strident response was out of genuine concern, but I have no intention of being with them every inch of the way. They will be off every day, whilst I will drive from site to site, and set up for the evening.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a quick look on the net, as I think that you need to think like a cyclist (eg use cycling forums) when searching for campsites because the distances that they will be able to do is very important. Came up with two interesting sites:

http://travellingtwo.com/12556
(this one provides a good starting point - scenic, less traffic, route)

http://www.ctc.org.uk/article/cycling-guide/lands-end-to-john-ogroats
(this one will provide a kit with useful info)

Goodluck! :wink:


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Looking at a number of people's route I've not found anyone who has used the A9 - although I totally agree with the general point "uphiglandway" is making.

Cyclists are very much welcomed and understood in Scotland but a van proceeding slowly behind them would not be appreciated. :? 

(I know that's not what you are planning to do)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

David

Drive the van

Enjoy the scenery

I think it sounds great

Sure you have got pnone links to coordinate your travels

Cycling the highlands, fantastic with you as a backup providing a place to relax and spend the night

If I was 30 yrs younger I'd join you

aldra


----------

